

Apple is running on fumes - caseyf7
http://lefsetz.com/wordpress/index.php/archives/2015/07/10/apple-4/

======
ewzimm
So wrong it's almost a parody of tech journalism. In a couple months, Apple
sold only 2,000 of a luxury item that required making a special appointment to
buy, grabbing an extra $20mm. It recently rose to take 92% of the profits of
the top 8 smartphone companies. Overall it's making record profits the history
of corporations.

Just goes to show how wrong the central premise of this article is. Companies
are absolutely not about individuals. They are the result of thousands of
people working together to create something. Apple is doing fine without Steve
Jobs. People like to attach companies to personalities because it works well
with our animal brains, but that's just a mental shortcut that proves itself
wrong time and time again, no matter how often we try to justify it. Apple is
where it is because it hired thousands of smart, dedicated people, not because
of one person's imagination, however romantic that idea might be.

